# Daiwa RS1100 reel



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find any info on the Daiwa RS1100 Baitcasting reel? My friends grandfather has one that he is wanting to sell, and I am wondering what they sold for/how much are they worth? As well as is it a good reel?

Thanks.


----------



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

anyone at all?


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

In good shape./... $15.


----------

